# Adding brick wall in basement



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Since it is inside and not needing waterproofing, I'd consider screwing metal mesh lathe to the block, putting on a scratch coat, and then putting mortar on the back of the bricks as well as bottom and ends. That said, I've never built a wall using full bricks against existing cinder block, just veneer brick. Ron


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

ront02769 said:


> Since it is inside and not needing waterproofing, I'd consider screwing metal mesh lathe to the block, putting on a scratch coat, and then putting mortar on the back of the bricks as well as bottom and ends. That said, I've never built a wall using full bricks against existing cinder block, just veneer brick. Ron


Ayuh,.... I ain't no Mason by any means, but I play in the mud on occasion,....

I'd _Think_, that layin' used brick up a virgin block wall, no paint or nothin' on it, that type S mortar would glue the whole thing together No problem, especially back butterin' the bricks, as Ron mentions,....

Ya _Could_ tap-con some mesh to the blocks 1st, or even just tap-cons, not screwed all the way in,...
I'd think type S could get a good grab on any, or all of whatever ya wanta use, even the bare virgin blocks,...


----------



## Brian085 (Dec 8, 2013)

That's not a bad idea. About half of the wall has some sort of paint on it though. I would assume some type of waterproofing but I can not be sure since I didn't paint it. Should the paint be stripped off first before putting mesh on?


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Depending on who you were responding to, the metal lathe provides all that is necessary to hold the scratch coat to the wall. Get the "self firring" type, fasten with galvanized wire to the tapcons. Ron


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

There are wall ties specially made for work like this. You drill a 10mm hole in the bed joint and resin bond the tie in. Should be every 3 ft along and 18ins high staggering them.
You can also use frame cramps drilled, plugged and screwed to the blockwork.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

No need, or advantage in any way, for mesh or a scratch coat of any kind if they're full depth brick. Just set them on the floor, assuming the footing extends past the edge of the wall at least 4-6".


Corrugated brick ties:
http://www.whitecap.com/shop/wc/68719

Anchored by 3/16" Tapcons:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Tapcon-3...door-Concrete-Anchors-75-Pack-24300/100209254


General rule is 1 wall tie per 2 sq. feet of brick. 

I would also recommend using Type N mortar for this........


----------



## Brian085 (Dec 8, 2013)

Jomama,

There's a 10" high 6" deep cement ledge that runs at the base of the cinder block wall on that side above the floor. Would that suffice for enough support to have the brick on top? Also, should the brick sit flush up against the block or should it be spaced out if I do the brick tie method rather then lath.

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

Leave a gap between the brick and block, at least enough to get your fingers in.


----------



## shaftmaster (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm guessing, but I would think the 10" high by 6" deep cement ledge you are referring to is the top of your foundation, and the basement cement block wall sits on top of that. If so, then you could build the brick wall on top of the foundation assuming your foundation can support the additional load. Leaving a gap between the cement block wall and brick wall is a good idea to allow wiring to be added.

By the way, this will not be a simple job if you've never layed brick before. Keeping the brick wall straight and true and maintaining even joints can be tough. If you lay the brick up against the cement block it would be easier to keep things straight, but then you might as well install that thin brick veneer stuff on the cement block wall instead of using full size brick.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

There is variety of brick ties available in market, you can choose as per your own requirement. The best will be to get consultation from contractor. I know you want to keep it as cheap as possible, but taking guidance from specialized person will be a good option.


----------

